# Systema in the Snow



## David Weatherly (Dec 21, 2008)

System winter combat in the snow:





 
David


----------



## Brian King (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks David
Nice clip. Frank is a good guy.

Warmest Regards
Brian King


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2008)

Heh, the Russians _should _excel at this! Don't attack a Systema-ist in the Winter!


----------



## Brian King (Dec 22, 2008)

> Don't attack a Systema-ist in the Winter!


 
I was watching a rerun of one of the Sopranos episodes just the other night. The two mobsters (nephew and the old guy) were taking a Russian out to woods to kill and bury him. Towards the end of the episode we find out the Russian was a veteran of the Chechnya war. In the episode the goons give the Russian a shovel so that he can dig his own grave. You can guess that of course he smacks the two goons around with the shovel and runs off in the snow. When they handed him the shovel he was cursing the in Russian talking about how they feared the cold and it was nothing to him, he washes his balls in ice water and such. They chase him thru the woods and shoot him in the head during the chase yet he disappeared. I had not seen that episode before and do not know what happened before or after. But I thought to myself as they were giving him the shoveloops. LOL

Regards
Brian King


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 22, 2008)

Brian said:


> I was watching a rerun of one of the Sopranos episodes just the other night. The two mobsters (nephew and the old guy) were taking a Russian out to woods to kill and bury him. Towards the end of the episode we find out the Russian was a veteran of the Chechnya war. In the episode the goons give the Russian a shovel so that he can dig his own grave. You can guess that of course he smacks the two goons around with the shovel and runs off in the snow. When they handed him the shovel he was cursing the in Russian talking about how they feared the cold and it was nothing to him, he washes his balls in ice water and such. They chase him thru the woods and shoot him in the head during the chase yet he disappeared. I had not seen that episode before and do not know what happened before or after. But I thought to myself as they were giving him the shoveloops. LOL
> 
> Regards
> Brian King


 

Wow!  I was never a big Sopranos fan.  Missed the first season so just couldn't get into it.  Now I've got to find that episode.
Thanks

David


----------



## Brian King (Dec 22, 2008)

Nah David I wouldnt go looking for the episode it wasnt that good unless you are a Soprano fan. It was amusing how the Russian wouldnt seem to die, beaten and shot and escaping without leaving tracks in the snow and the giving a Russian soldier a shovel before doing violence to him.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2008)

I always wondered whether that character who wouldn't die would recur at the end of the series!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool!


----------

